# Flash Voyager 32gb USB 3 gestorben



## Der Maniac (29. September 2014)

Hallo Corsair-Support!

Mir ist just vor 5 Minuten mein Flash Voyager 32gb verreckt... Gekauft habe ich ihn am 8.1.2012 bei Hardwareversand, also is die Händlergewährleistung mittlerweile abgelaufen. Gebt ihr noch Garantie auf den Stick?

Habe gerade eine große Datei >9gb gelöscht (Stick ist/war auf NTFS formatiert), wollte 3 neue Dateien draufkopieren (ca 20 GB insgesamt), und schwupps kam von Windows die Meldung, das ich ein Medium ins Laufwerk einlegen sollte. Blinken tut der Stick nicht mehr, also kein Lebenszeichen. Auch an USB 2 keinerlei Meldung.

Grüße, Der Maniac


----------



## evilmane666 (29. September 2014)

schau mal bei libro versand mal nach hab dort nen 128 gb stick für 29 euro gekauft die haben öfters mal top angebote


----------



## Bluebeard (30. September 2014)

Hi Der Maniac,

5 Jahre Garantie gibt es. Also ab ins Kundenportal und eine RMA-Anfrage lostreten.

Viele Grüße!


----------

